# Sleeping conditions as a liveaboard



## cktalons (Jun 2, 2011)

Background: I'm 27 years old and considering the liveaboard lifestyle for a few reasons: freedom, simpler lifestyle, saving money, romanticism. I'm also an annoyingly practical person, and need to know a few things before taking the plunge and buying my first boat.

Sleeping. I'm a _very_ light sleeper, and wondered if any liveaboards out there are also light sleepers but have either made the lifestyle work, or have found it easier to sleep on a boat. I live in the Pacific Northwest where it's cold and rainy in the winters (and summers for that matter). How does the weather/marina/anchoring affect your sleep?

I'd love to have some in depth conversations with other northernly liveaboards to talk about winter issues like rain, snow, etc. and how to deal with it on a boat. Any and all advice is appreciated.


----------



## ardoin (Mar 8, 2008)

The rocking of the boat is great for sleeping. To be comfortable in winter, install a diesel heater and do a bit of weather proofing on the boat (I use bubble wrap in the overhead hatches for added insulation.
Best sleep you will have is on a boat!


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

My wife is a light sleeper and the various marina/boat noises wake her up. The solution was a pack of those bright orange foam ear plugs from Lowes. With them in she sleeps like a baby.

Another key to a good night's sleep is replacing the foam in the berth cushions. New foam will give you more support and you'll feel more rested.

If you get snow where you're at you need to find a marina that will allow winter liveaboards, and you'll need to be careful walking down the docks with morning frost. You don't want to end up in the cold water.

Finally replacing the hatch boards with a set of doors will make things a lot more livable.

Jim


----------



## carl762 (Jan 11, 2010)

I don't live aboard, but I sleep aboard, actually better than I do at the house. I slept just fine during stays this Winter. Very dangerous having to get out of the sleeping bag to walk down the icy dock to the restroom building.


----------



## wingNwing (Apr 28, 2008)

9+ year liveaboards. Sleeping aboard rocks! ... as long as you're sure the boat is secure (i.e., on a mooring, in a marina slip, or at anchor with SECURE ground tackle.) Gentle breezes, rocking motion, and stars overhead = as good as it gets. 

If you're worried about ice on the dock, get 2 pairs of "Yak-Trak" cleats (one for your car, one for the boat), very secure.

For winter, the big fear is condensation. How will you be heating your boat? Electric heat is dry; diesel or stove not so much. Check out "HyperVent" from Defender and put it under all cushions. Is a home-type dehumidifier practical at your marina? Does your boat have a headliner? If not, consider Reflectix (that silver bubble wrap stuff from the local Home Depot or Lowe's) to line lockers that are adjacent to the hull, and tape it to the overheads.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Have you ever gone camping? Sleeping either in a tent or just a bedroll?

If you can sleep that way, you can sleep on a boat. If you require a setting with quiet, security, darkness...you might not sleep well on a boat. Kinda depends on how and why you sleep with one eye open, or zonk out.

The boat will move and respond to every passing vessel (wake) changes in wind (noises and motion) and of course, there's not much soundproofing to start with. OTOH the motion can be soothing and you can tune out the rest, or at least, some people do.

All the more reason to go spend a week on a boat, on a charter if you have no other way, to see if it works for you. Maybe a week long "bare boat prep" course would be a good way to do it, you'll learn about the other issues with spending time on a boat as well.


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

hellosailor said:


> Have you ever gone camping? Sleeping either in a tent or just a bedroll?
> 
> If you can sleep that way, you can sleep on a boat. If you require a setting with quiet, security, darkness...you might not sleep well on a boat. Kinda depends on how and why you sleep with one eye open, or zonk out.
> 
> The boat will move and respond to every passing vessel (wake) changes in wind (noises and motion) and of course, there's *not much soundproofing *to start with. OTOH the motion can be soothing and you can tune out the rest, or at least, some people do.


Some boats are better than others in this regard. eg. Ours has 1-1/4" thick solid timber soundproofing all around the cabin, with a 3/8" timber ceiling inside of that... Works well!  

Some houses may be "brick veneer".. our boat is "timber veneer"!... 

Excellent post, BTW.


----------



## davidpm (Oct 22, 2007)

I usually sleep very well on a boat. Last night however on a hunter 34 I just could not get to sleep because the waves were sloshing in the through hull just right so it sounded like the boat was sinking.


----------



## cktalons (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks for all of your helpful responses! I think I need to try sleeping on a boat to see if I can handle it. But it sounds like it could be wonderful. Keep the stories coming if you have them!


----------



## Bilgewater (Jul 17, 2008)

Welcome CK, I can't help you with the light sleeper thing, I sleep like a dead head but I can understand how it can be an issue for sure. What part of the PNW are you from? I find it quite comfortable on a boat up here in the PNW year round. A little damp in the winter but not uncomfortable and not cold. Very little snow if any around here and I quite enjoy the looks and feel of it when it does come, I like having snow on my boat. A good diesel heater will keep you more than warm enough and electric heat when your at a dock. The rain on the boat will likely keep a light sleeper up until they get used to it and the same goes for the motion. I generally tune most sounds out other than the important ones. The slightest bump under the boat and other unusual sounds will get me up instantly and some nights in bad conditions I will be up most of the night just checking things but I still get sleep. If your in a commercial area, fishboats and tugs make a lot of noise going in and out at all hours but again, it's all a matter of getting used to it. I really don't think about these things much, they just seem to be part of the cruising routine. But as has been mentioned, I would get out there and try it first because there are definately a lot of noises and motion going on that you would not find on land.


----------



## HeartsContent (Sep 14, 2010)

I am a very light sleeper and the longer I stay on the boat the better I sleep as I get accustomed to the sounds. Sort of the same way with hotels.

Managed to stay out a night for Memorial Day weekend and woke just about every time the wind shifted as the sounds of the waves lapping the boat would change. Checked the anchor, admired the beauty and went back to sleep - probably not a bad thing.

Sleeping with fans on is very helpful s their noise creates consistency in the sound. With the air conditioner running while docked, I sleep just like I do at home.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Haven't slept a night off the boat in 5 years. Can't even imagine sleeping in a bed now (I sleep on my settee).


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

It'll take some adaptation.

The motion, the sound of the water against the hull, the wind in the rigging. These will keep you awake at first, later they will be your lullaby.

In a marina, you're bound to have some guy who didn't secure his halyards. The slapping against the mast will definitely keep you awake and will not lull you to sleep. Fans, white noise generators and earplugs will be your defense against this.

To make your berth cushions comfortable, you can go to Overstock.com: Online Shopping - Bedding, Furniture, Electronics, Jewelry, Clothing & more and purchase some raw memory foam in various thicknesses and mattress sizes for very reasonable prices. Cut the foam up to the shape of your V-berth or double-berth. The more comfortable you are, the deeper you'll sleep.


----------



## Tim R. (Mar 23, 2003)

Been living aboard with the wife and dog now since last September. We sleep great. We have lots of coastal cruising experience so recognizing which sounds are important and which are not is easy now. When we started cruising 7 years ago I would wake up at every little noise.

The rocking is great. I have trouble sleeping in hotels now when I travel for work.

Not all boats are the same so try to sleep in a model that you intend to buy. Heavier boats may give you a more subtle rock while lighter boats may rock your world. Where in the boat you sleep is also important. The V-berth in rough weather is not the most comfortable. Our cabin is just forward of center and it has a great motion, even in rough weather. But our boat is fairly heavy too.

We once spent the night at an exposed mooring with 4-5 ft. waves. This was in our Pearson 28 which is fairly light. We slept in the V-berth and it felt like I was going to go right through the hatch every time the boat fell off a wave. Eventually we moved out to the salon which was much better.


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

I sleep better on the boat than on land if I am in a reasonably calm anchorage. Marinas are horrible places if you are looking for a good nights sleep unless it is dead calm and midweek. Otherwise it is slapping hayards, creaking of docklines and pontoons plus the inevtable late night party boats.


----------



## Tim R. (Mar 23, 2003)

TQA said:


> I sleep better on the boat than on land if I am in a reasonably calm anchorage. Marinas are horrible places if you are looking for a good nights sleep unless it is dead calm and midweek. Otherwise it is slapping hayards, creaking of docklines and pontoons plus the inevtable late night party boats.


We have some fairly strict and enforced noise rules around our marina so that is not a problem. Probably helps that the owner lives aboard his boat in the warmer season.

Squeaky lines are constant background noise at this point.


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

You can't do much about squeaky lines on a neighbors boat, but I found pouring water on the line where it's rubbing will quiet it down.

Jim


----------



## Tim R. (Mar 23, 2003)

JimMcGee said:


> You can't do much about squeaky lines on a neighbors boat, but I found pouring water on the line where it's rubbing will quiet it down.
> 
> Jim


I have also heard this Jim but in the winter here it does not last long. So we have gotten used to it and we don't notice it any more.


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

treilley said:


> I have also heard this Jim but in the winter here it does not last long. So we have gotten used to it and we don't notice it any more.


Tim,
I don't want to think about being in a house during a Maine winter, let alone living aboard. Brrrrrr. You sir are one hardy individual!

BTW, I love the shots of your boat in shrink wrap with Christmas Lights.

Jim


----------



## sawingknots (Feb 24, 2005)

i'm a almost non sleeper,bad conscience[probably] but my best sleeping is on my boat anchored especially with some chop,it seems theres always some late night party arrivals at most marinas,any continous noise haliyard slapping etc no problem but someone walking[even quietly]down my dock and my sleep is over,i often keep my doberman with me and shes knows barking is a no no so instead she makes a soft pff pff alert


----------



## remetau (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm a pretty light sleeper and it took a while to get used to all the noise, but after you learn what they are and eliminate the most irritating ones, then you start sleeping well. I agree that the fan helps and when at a dock, the AC with the boat closed up is better than a home.

Now I like that I am a light sleeper, because any strange noise wakes me up.


----------



## cktalons (Jun 2, 2011)

Wow, you guys are awesome! Thanks for all the feedback. I live in an apartment now and deal with people revving their engines in the wee hours, headlights blaring, doors slamming, and I can even hear my downstairs neighbor snoring. I have to run a fan to block out most of it. Sounds like with a boat it's just different noises to get used to with the added benefit of a rocking motion, which just seems so relaxing.


----------



## cktalons (Jun 2, 2011)

seayalatermoonglow,
I'm live in the greater Puget Sound area, across from Seattle. We get a little snow every now and then, but not much. If it's cold, it's cold, doesn't matter where you are, but I want to make sure I'm not freezing my tushie off on a boat.

Thanks for your advice. This forum is amazing! Good people.


----------



## sawingknots (Feb 24, 2005)

for whatever reason[i suspect the water sucks the heat out thu the hull]a boat is a cold place to be,ideally one should follow the geese


----------



## MarioG (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm a very light sleeper and for the first 3 months after moving aboard there was never a night I didn't wake up once or twice. Most of the time it was because my first mate would get up, but now we both sleep well thru the night...well that is if there isn't a storm that is bothering her :O) I find I sleep more sound the harder the wind blows, it feels mor comfortable for some reason.
Living in both the far north and down south and being and aviod camper I find your body gets acustom to the colder temps not that it feels the same as camping living on the boat., 
If you can speen a few nights aboard ...We started out spending long weekend (almost every) staying on our other boats which drew us to becomming liveaboards.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

On a boat with cramped v-berth (where the V is very tight up front) I find it difficult to sleep when there are the two of us. On the old Womboat I often ended up on the settee and slept like a log though I too tend to wake up if there is an odd sound or movement.

Saturday I slept on the new girl for the first time at anchor. All was well but I confess I was out checking the anchor more often that usual.


----------



## Bilgewater (Jul 17, 2008)

cktalons said:


> seayalatermoonglow,
> I'm live in the greater Puget Sound area, across from Seattle. We get a little snow every now and then, but not much. If it's cold, it's cold, doesn't matter where you are, but I want to make sure I'm not freezing my tushie off on a boat.
> 
> Thanks for your advice. This forum is amazing! Good people.


I don't think the cold won't really be an issue where you are and you certainly won't freeze your tushie off, you will likely need 30amp service in the winter if you want it comfortably warm with electric heat. When I'm plugged into land, I use 20amp most of the time which cuts down on the marina costs and works fine for me. Although with 20amp you won't be able to run a heater, fridge and a toaster or microwave at the same time as an example.

Like most have said, over time you will likely get used to it all and it likely won't take too much adaptation as long as your somewhat of a minimalist to a degree.


----------



## Cruiser2B (Jan 6, 2011)

FWIW, I lived on an aircraft carrier for 5 yrs. At first..... Many noises, people passing through your berthing area, planes landing taking off. Funny thing was after about a month. It all was the norm. didn't even notice it, Slept like a baby in a coffin rack. the motion of the boat would put you right to sleep as does our boat now. When we started sleeping on or current boat the mast and the noise of the wind through the halyard kept me awake, after a few nights...it was all the norm. I think you will get used to it


----------



## Mariner777 (Feb 19, 2011)

I find that I become hyper aware of all the little bumps and noises in the night especially while cruising. Any new noise leads me to investigate but I do get very deep sleep at times and the rocking motion can be great. As far as winters I found it wasn't so nice living aboard in NJ in the winter with an electric heater and shore power. The scenery was great and the boat cosy but the icy docks, condensation etc made me wish I was back in an apartment. I've since relocated to warmer latitudes so I can enjoy living aboard all year long. I heard the Pacific NW has milder winters so ymmv...


----------



## cktalons (Jun 2, 2011)

Well everyone, I just got pre-approved for a boat loan! Thanks again for all of your insight and encouragement. It'll be a big change (and I'm getting a wee bit nervous) but I also think it sounds exciting!


----------



## benajah (Mar 28, 2011)

cktalons said:


> seayalatermoonglow,
> I'm live in the greater Puget Sound area, across from Seattle. We get a little snow every now and then, but not much. If it's cold, it's cold, doesn't matter where you are, but I want to make sure I'm not freezing my tushie off on a boat.
> 
> Thanks for your advice. This forum is amazing! Good people.


If you stay in a marina that doesn't meter power, your best bet for heat is an electric space heater, a little one will heat the cabin up nice.
HOWEVER never run a space heater off the boats batteries, the power draw is too high and you will fry something in a long chain of things you don't want to fry. I know this because I lived in an RV for awhile and made this mistake when the furnace broke.


----------



## ehmanta (Sep 12, 2006)

CK,
If you are living aboard in the winter, plan on buying/installing a full cockpit enclosure, whether it's part of the dodger/bimini set up or shrink wrap over a timber frame...do it! These things are a true enjoyment when it's cold outside but sunny and the temperature inside the enclosure will go into the 60's during the day plus it has the added benefit of being able to shake off the rain before going below. Get one.

Tom


----------



## Tim R. (Mar 23, 2003)

ehmanta said:


> CK,
> If you are living aboard in the winter, plan on buying/installing a full cockpit enclosure, whether it's part of the dodger/bimini set up or shrink wrap over a timber frame...do it! These things are a true enjoyment when it's cold outside but sunny and the temperature inside the enclosure will go into the 60's during the day plus it has the added benefit of being able to shake off the rain before going below. Get one.
> 
> Tom


I agree. So much better to have that sun porch.


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

Not a liveaboard but sailed and worked on the boat last winter...

On our 50' boat, I found one space heater didn't keep things warm enough. I would close the stateroom doors and that would help. Next winter I'll try 2 space heaters - the kind that look like little radiators -- and see if it's enough. If not, I'll have to wire-up the un-used 30 amp connection that we have.

(Very obvious) bottom line is that electric heat will work better on a small boat.

There are threads on hear about diesel heaters with the double walled flue. They use outside air for combustion and vent the wetness and smoke outside.

Good luck with it! Post pictures so we can admire your efforts.

Regards,
Brad


----------



## CapnBilll (Sep 9, 2006)

I used a 1500watt ceramic heater when it was 12degs in my cabin 10' * 10' * 6'. I stayed plenty warm. The first few times I anchored out I didn't get any sleep, after that a few loose cabinet doors would keep me awake. I used rubber bands and strips of cloth for the worst offenders. Now I prefer to sleep aboard.


----------



## cktalons (Jun 2, 2011)

ehmanta said:


> CK,
> If you are living aboard in the winter, plan on buying/installing a full cockpit enclosure, whether it's part of the dodger/bimini set up or shrink wrap over a timber frame...do it! These things are a true enjoyment when it's cold outside but sunny and the temperature inside the enclosure will go into the 60's during the day plus it has the added benefit of being able to shake off the rain before going below. Get one.
> 
> Tom


That sounds great! If only we had sun in the winter here. It's gray and rainy today, and it's almost "summer." Ah, the Pacific Northwest... Thank you for the suggestion, though, it'll be nice to keep the rain out.


----------



## bychance (Aug 28, 2007)

I bought my first boat (Hunter 24) from a guy who worked shift work and used to sleep in the V berth on the boat in order to get really good sleep. The main thing to consider for comfort is staying warm in winter, cool in summer and dealing with condensation, etc...good luck


----------



## tomperanteau (Jun 4, 2009)

Nothing here a good Scotch on the rocks won't cure.


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

On June 24th my wife and I will begin our fortieth year of living aboard. I'm up for major storms if I'm in an unprotected place and like most males over fifty, I'm up to pee about three times through the night. I do have a little problem if we are traveling and spending a night in a hotel,- things just don't move right! As for the squeaking lines at a dock, I like to use the silicone spray that is sold to keep automobile tires bright and shiney. Since we are full time cruisers we don't own a car, but I keep a spray bottle of that "tire bright" stuff! Take care and joy, Aythya crew


----------



## cktalons (Jun 2, 2011)

*My New Boat!*

Hi All!
So it's been about 6 weeks since I made the decision to buy a boat to live aboard. Thanks so much for all of your help and input. I purchased my first boat, a 1972 Islander Mk II, last week and will be moving on board soon. I wrote a blog post about it, featuring some photos of the new girl, which you can read here. I'll be frequenting this forum regularly, looking for tips on solar paneling, wind turbines, installing a refrigeration system, and other nifty stuff for my girl.

I'm excited! Thanks so much for everything.


----------



## tomperanteau (Jun 4, 2009)

Glad to see you're about to do it. Downsizing and rearranging our lives so that we could live aboard was the best thing we could have done.

Nice boat and nice blog. We're also blogging as we go, and I'll add yours to my RSS feeds.

I just installed (last weekend) a Norcold conversion kit and will post from time to time as to how it is working. We were at Catalina Island for this past weekend with seven kids and three adults on our 36 footer (yes, you read that right). We bought a ton of food to take and had the 10 square foot icebox packed. The Norcold worked overtime, but kept things cold enough. The Norcold is rated for a max of six square feet, so I'm going to section off the lower half (Plexiglass with a door) as the fridge and use the upper half for veggies. That should keep the Norcold and my batteries happier. I also added a small computer fan into the box to circulate the cold air so that it could distribute around the food. I'll add some wire baskets along the sides soon so that we can organize the food better and allow the air to flow better.

One other really nice addition, and this is especially good for live aboards or distance cruisers, is buying four gear hammocks from West Marine. They were only about $12 each with the hooks, but they have not only added storage, they add personality. They are a really nice way of stowing fruits and veggies, and anything else.


----------



## wingNwing (Apr 28, 2008)

Good for you! We moved aboard almost 10 years ago and its been an amazing life - wouldn't change it for anything.

Fun reading your blog post, and seeing the energy/excitement of this transition in your life.


----------



## UPHILL (Dec 22, 2010)

Good on you CK, as I am land locked at this point in time, I do plan on making the move soon. 

Side note story, I spent last evening with a old college chum (AVENTRY60) who is the states for a couple more days, he has been sailing all around for the past 14 years. Now located north of Singapore somewhere... Well he seems to be loving it.. 

It is a simple way of life.

So back to you, congrats...

Happy sailing

JD


----------



## serenity440 (Aug 22, 2010)

I lived aboard on my boat in Seattle for 2 years and find that I have trouble sleeping on land these days rather than on the boat. I have spent time in marina which can be very stable and comfortable, plus you have the advantage of power and thus heating.

I have spent this last year exclusively at anchor and have had different experiences with different conditions. I prefer anchoring in deeper waters as I find in shallow anchorages I get far more movement than I would like. I agree with a previous statement about "knowing your anchor is secure" since you can sleep with confidence. Living from the dock can be far less motion, but living at anchor has far more adventures attached 

I have not experienced much in terms of warm weather the 3 years I have lived aboard. I was very comfortable using my electric heat while at the docks in Seattle during winter. I also have diesel heating but find it too costly and inefficient, so this last year I have relied upon clothing and bundling for all my warmth. I have become very used to this and wintered in San Francisco having the boat usually 42-54F inside. This is not for everyone but I learned to adjust quite nicely.

I came from living in a 3000 sq.ft. house to a 44ft sloop and love every moment. All in all, living aboard has been one of the greatest experiences of my life. Of course for those less adventurous it is worth trying before you buy. The initial investment can be pricey so you should do your research and KNOW you want to do it. The savings can be great but that depends on how you approach it as well. Anchoring costs nothing but it introducing new challenges. Marina cost can still be cheaper than renting/owning physical address.

It is a lifestyle and you have to want to live it in order to truly enjoy it


----------



## LauderBoy (Mar 15, 2010)

BubbleheadMd said:


> To make your berth cushions comfortable, you can go to Overstock.com: Online Shopping - Bedding, Furniture, Electronics, Jewelry, Clothing & more and purchase some raw memory foam in various thicknesses and mattress sizes for very reasonable prices. Cut the foam up to the shape of your V-berth or double-berth. The more comfortable you are, the deeper you'll sleep.


I saw this recommended on another forums and did it myself. $10 electric knife from Walmart and an 8inch memory foam mattress from Overstock. It cut down very easily. The hardest part was shoving it into my boat since my little 32ft has a huge vberth(I had to use a king size mattress).

It sleeps like a dream.


----------



## Andrea Royer (Jul 13, 2011)

Oh, I just *love* the sounds of a marina. I could just sit there and listen to it at night like the the Dude listens to bowling in the Big Lebowski.


----------



## herezjohnny (Apr 29, 2011)

Andrea Royer said:


> Oh, I just *love* the sounds of a marina. I could just sit there and listen to it at night like the the Dude listens to bowling in the Big Lebowski.


Same here Andrea, I love the clancking of rigging and trickling under the hull and the sea gulls wake me in time for work in the am.


----------



## tomperanteau (Jun 4, 2009)

Agreed. We really enjoy the rocking and the noises.


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

cktalons said:


> Sleeping conditions as a liveaboard.


Well...... I am really worry about the sleeping condition if my daughter wants to live aboard. I do worry those cute dudes floating in the marina with a muscular body, cute butt, and nice tan. They are so irresistible to women of all ages.

I don't really have problems if it is meant to be. But they have no education and have no clue how to support themselves.

Nature can be tamed, but not the beast LOL:laugher


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

I will admit that forty years ago I did have more comfortable sleeping positons than I do now. I also know that if I sleep on my back the resulting noises will cause my wife to poke her elbow in my ribs. I've been sleeping on 4 to 6 inch foam in V-berths for forty years. Seagulls?...rocking?....lines chiming on masts? Who knew, Aythya crew


----------



## Andrea Royer (Jul 13, 2011)

rockDAWG said:


> Well...... I am really worry about the sleeping condition if my daughter wants to live aboard. I do worry those cute dudes floating in the marina with a muscular body, cute butt, and nice tan. They are so irresistible to women of all ages.
> 
> I don't really have problems if it is meant to be. But they have no education and have no clue how to support themselves.
> 
> Nature can be tamed, but not the beast LOL:laugher


So where are all the cute dudes with muscular bodies, cute butts, and nice tans? I haven't seen those around the marinas I've frequented...


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

Andrea Royer said:


> So where are all the cute dudes with muscular bodies, cute butts, and nice tans? I haven't seen those around the marinas I've frequented...


Sorry kiddo, can't tell you until you turn 30 . 
.
.
.
.
..
.
Many of them have accent too. :laugher


----------



## Andrea Royer (Jul 13, 2011)

Haha, well I better brush up on my foreign languages and stay in shape.


----------



## cktalons (Jun 2, 2011)

rockDAWG said:


> Well...... I am really worry about the sleeping condition if my daughter wants to live aboard. I do worry those cute dudes floating in the marina with a muscular body, cute butt, and nice tan. They are so irresistible to women of all ages.


I'm with Andrea on this one. Where are these cute dudes? I don' t see many of them on land, so are they all out at sea? I'm close to 30, so I think you should tell me where they all are, as an early birthday present.


----------



## tomperanteau (Jun 4, 2009)

cktalons said:


> Where are these cute dudes?


We're all here on this forum instead of at the marinas.


----------



## Heinous (Mar 25, 2009)

Andrea Royer said:


> So where are all the cute dudes with muscular bodies, cute butts, and nice tans? I haven't seen those around the marinas I've frequented...


You obviously haven't been to my marina. I'm there everyday...


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

A cheap sleep aid is a good pair of earplugs. When were offshore and it's a bit noisy I put them in, easy sleeping except the wife has to hit to me to get me awake.


----------



## UPHILL (Dec 22, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Ear plugs, dang when I sleep I like to let the days crap flow out the ears, not be plugged in..

Aeventyr, are you sure the "wife" (did not know that) needs to hit you to wake you with ear plugs in.. It reminds me of a friend I knew a few years back, that could "rack" anywhere, anytime, I think they called him Racky must of been for good reason.

Good day


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

Wife, love thing, you know the story.....still can get in few zzzzzzzzzzz's most anywhere, even on my friends couch!

cheers,


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

Hey congrats on the new boat. 

She'll give you a lot of happiness,
Jim


----------



## NonaCat22 (Sep 15, 2010)

I'm a newbie to the whole thing . My first sailboat has been in the water 3 weeks and I have yet to sleep out on her. I will let you know how it goes !


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Ears are funny. Ask in a hospital, they'll tell you that people seem to hear things and process what they've heard--even when they are in coma. Unlike eyes with eyelids, ears are working all the time. For me, if I put in ear plugs I won't sleep at all--because I can't tell if it is quiet or if anything is going on around me.

Some folks can use earplugs, others just can't. We need QUIET and wake up even if the wind shifts. Except when we're really cutting z's and nothing is going to matter.<G>


----------



## cktalons (Jun 2, 2011)

I've slept on my boat for the past few nights. When the wind comes up, the halyard line inside the mast vibrates. I tightened the line as much as I could but it still hums. So I went to walmart and spent a whopping $6 on a small battery powered fan, and viola, I sleep like a baby. I also put 2inch memory foam on my v-berth pads, and that's made a huge difference. I feel so cozy in my v-berth, it's awesome.

I'm not a huge fan of earplugs. They're uncomfortable, and the only ones that can block out sound seal around my ear and create pressure. And then I can hear every breath I take and my heart beating... so... When in doubt, WHITE NOISE!


----------



## Tim R. (Mar 23, 2003)

cktalons, be careful with that as sometimes you want to hear what is happening above you. I have spent years training my mind to discern between normal sounds and the ones that don't fit in. I have gotten very used to the regular sounds and now I miss them when not sleeping on the boat.

So, I would advise you to try and eventually get used to the stuff that is not a danger so you will immediately recognize the bad sounds.

The other problem is that fans use energy and you may not always have energy to spare.

BTW, we use memory foam pillows and love them. Have not tried it on the mattress yet.


----------



## cktalons (Jun 2, 2011)

treilley,
The fan I use is tiny and puts out very little noise, just enough to lull me to sleep, not enough to block out all sounds, just dull them a bit. I can still hear things. The fan is battery powered (D cells) and doesn't suck any from the ship.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

ck, if you've got a smartphone...there are "white noise" and "sleep noise" apps that will play a selection of background noises, and then shut off after a while. Of course they won't make a breeze, one point for the fan.<G>


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

CK,
Sometimes if you loosen a line just a tadge it will stop the humming. Ofttimes the tighter you have them the more they will sing. (Not so loose that it bangs, just a smidgeon.)


----------



## Droofus (Oct 24, 2009)

*Man, never read so much about sleeping*

We just drink some wine, eat a little cheese and comune with the possitive aura of the world. Just ignore the negative vibrations.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Droofus said:


> We just drink some wine, eat a little cheese and comune with the possitive aura of the world. Just ignore the negative vibrations.


Well, here's hoping those negative vibrations aren't slapping against a metal mast in your vicinity when you're trying to sleep.


----------



## mondial011 (Aug 11, 2011)

i used to keep a bunch of cheap bungee cords handy. when the neighbors boat halyard would start a clanging i would be out there wrapping around the masts.... ahhhh. back to sleep


----------



## 24seven365 (Aug 13, 2011)

only sleep when your tired.....


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Don't know if this has been mentioned earlier in the thread but airing out bedding is important. Any boat, no matter how tight she may be will get a bit damp and bedding is a great place for it. Once you have damp you will have mould and it ain't pleasant sleeping in such conditions.


----------



## cktalons (Jun 2, 2011)

tdw said:


> Don't know if this has been mentioned earlier in the thread but airing out bedding is important. Any boat, no matter how tight she may be will get a bit damp and bedding is a great place for it. Once you have damp you will have mould and it ain't pleasant sleeping in such conditions.


I supposed that means it's time to clean my sheets. Shucks, that'll be a huge laundry trip!

Sleeping aboard a boat hasn't ben an issue with me at all, so far. In fact, the problem I'm having is getting out of bed. I want to keep sleeping, it feels so good. My dog isn't helping matters. He likes to cuddle up with me when the am rolls around, and enables this bad, lazy habit! Even setting my alarm for early in the morning isn't helping. I just want to keep sleeping in my cozy v-berth. Darn.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Getting something to allow air underneath the mattress is helpful. There are plenty of products for that.

You don't have to get up to go to work? Retired so young?


----------



## cktalons (Jun 2, 2011)

Minnewaska said:


> Getting something to allow air underneath the mattress is helpful. There are plenty of products for that.
> 
> You don't have to get up to go to work? Retired so young?


What kind of product could get air underneath the mattress? That'll be handy come winter, of course where I live, it's always wet...

I'm one of those lucky souls who works from home. I'm a new novelist and longtime graphic designer with her own business, so I pick my hours. I prefer early morning, as it's my most productive time of day, but the new move has called for some adjustments. Moving aboard was a bit stressful (in a good way) and exhausted me. Thankfully my body is getting back to its usual habits, and I'm now able to get up earlier and earlier, so I can get more done in the morning.


----------



## wingNwing (Apr 28, 2008)

We used HyperVent, from Defender, under matresses and settee cushions, and had no moisture problems since (after rotting out some upholstery before discovering it.
HyperVent Condensation Preventer


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

cktalons said:


> What kind of product could get air underneath the mattress? That'll be handy come winter, of course where I live, it's always wet...


WingNwing's solution is good. I have a series of slats that run under mine and hold the mattress about 3/4" off the flat bottom. They came with the boat, so I don't know the manufacturer. If you google "mattress underlay" you will get some hits to start looking. If it's wet there, you definitely want something.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

seayalatermoonglow said:


> I sleep like a dead head .


You mean curled up in a mildewed sleeping bag in the back of a 66 VW bus, stinking of patchouli and homegrown, and two weeks past your most recent shower?


----------



## AirborneSF (Dec 14, 2010)

Light sleeper? You are NOT drinking enough. .02


----------



## cktalons (Jun 2, 2011)

Minnewaska said:


> WingNwing's solution is good. I have a series of slats that run under mine and hold the mattress about 3/4" off the flat bottom. They came with the boat, so I don't know the manufacturer. If you google "mattress underlay" you will get some hits to start looking. If it's wet there, you definitely want something.


Now that we're all discussing this, I remember thinking "huh, why did they raise up the v-berth?" when I was looking at the boat to purchase it... There are little slats underneath the cushions, raising them up. No wonder it's always dry there. I do think I'll get the Hypervent just in case, as here in the PNW, wet is just part of every season. The more I learn about my girl, the move I love her!


----------



## veprjack (Jun 10, 2011)

First day on the boat as "Captain". Cleaned it up a bit, chilled in the cockpit while taking in the harbor's beauty - and then did what I've been waiting for - took a quick nap! Ahhh - everything I had dreamed of; like being rocked to sleep! Woke up with a view through the companionway of the sky, with clouds rushing by - can't wait to do an overnight - but since I'll be living aboard full time, that will come...

cktalons, your enthusiasm is infectious, and despite the difference in our ages, we both look at life with a child's eyes (in a good way-lol).

Sleep well!


----------



## cktalons (Jun 2, 2011)

veprjack,
Sleeping aboard is great! Now only if my dog could get over the rocking motion caused by the wake of those silly powerboaters! Every time a wake rolls under us, he freaks out and needs to sleep on my chest. Oh well, he'll get used to it.

I love this lifestyle and I'm glad you're loving it too!


----------

